# Randalls Island NYC club regripping



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

Hi has anyone here used the pro shop at randalls island for club re gripping?? they have a nice selection of grips and the guy said it cost about 7-10 bucks (including the grip) per club - any one that can advise me this place is alright to have this done?? 
thanks!
Sw


----------



## Johnny Par (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, if you're getting something like Golf Pride Decades then it's ok since the grip itself runs about 6.50. and places like golfsmith and golf galaxy charge about $2 for the service.

If it's a plain old golf pride tour velvet grip that goes for 2 and change then 7 bucks is a ripoff.

Are you located in the city? why not just go to golfsmith?
Better yet, why not just regrip yourself? most places sell regripping kits and such for about 29.00. trust me, in the long run, you save money doing it on your own. it also gives you the opportunity to change grips occasionally (I like to try out different grips)at your own leisure.


----------

